# diy water bottle



## Laika (May 16, 2016)

So I found this video on youtube that's clearly pretty old, but it does give instructions on how to make a diy old-fashioned water bottle. I thought it would be really cool to share it!

DIY Pet Water Dispenser [LINK]


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Had to laugh, I actually like the mice smell


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

That was hilarious, and super cool! Thanks for sharing


----------

